# Ghrp-6



## vannesb (Jan 12, 2012)

A good friend of mine gave me several bottles of GHRP-6, and I know the protocol HGH but not familiar enough on this. Have googled and did some reading but most were post and figured there are several people on this board who has used. Read on one post women should not use?

Question: Do you store like you would HGH and same for reconstruction?

What is the typical dosage for men and women? Wife takes 1iu of HGH ed what would be the equivalent. What I have read is 100mcg three times a day for men? 

Mixing instruction = if I had 2 cc in 5mg bottle was does that come out to in mcg on a u100

Any help would be appreciated.

*This is what I came up with*
*GHRP-6 (Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide) Dose:

*Light: 50mcg
Common: 100mcg
Large: 150mcg

*GHRP-6 Peptide: *GHRP-6 peptide is typically offered in 5mg vials

*Mixing:* Bacteriostatic water is used for reconstitution. When diluted, peptide lasts a very long time when left alone in the refrigerator (months) 

_Example- 2.5ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 5mg GHRP vial equates to a 100mcg dose approximately each 2-3 marks on a U100 insulin syringe. 
Example- 5ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 5mg GHRP vial equates to a 100mcg dose approximately every 5 marks on a U100 insulin syringe._

*Dosing:* The saturation dose of GHRP-6 has been determined to be around 100mcg. More is not better in regards to this secretalogue

5mg GHRP = 5,000mcg

5,000mcg/100mcg = 50 100mcg GHRP doses per 5mg


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 12, 2012)

vannesb said:


> Mixing instruction = if I had 2 cc in 5mg bottle was does that come out to in mcg on a u100



I assume you want a 100mcg dose? if yes and you recon like that^^^, it would be 4iu on a u100 1cc slin pin.


use this calculator:http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## vannesb (Jan 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I assume you want a 100mcg dose? if yes and you recon like that^^^, it would be 4iu on a u100 1cc slin pin.
> 
> 
> use this calculator:Peptide Calculator


 
Thanks,

Would you use the same dosing protcol as HGH?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 12, 2012)

vannesb said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Would you use the same dosing protcol as HGH?



what protocol do you mean?

if I were you I'd get some cjc no dac. it has a synergistic effect with ghrp-6.

dose both 100mcg-150mcg 3x a day. morning on wake up, post workout, pre bed. get ready to EAT, Im hungry as hell on ghrp-2 and 6 is stronger in regards to hunger.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 12, 2012)

Is this for you or your wife?


----------



## njc (Jan 12, 2012)

You do get more of a GH release with doses exceeding 100mcg, its just that you get diminished returns as you go higher.  When you reach around 300mcgs (roughly) is when going any higher becomes absolutely pointless.

Reconstitution is easy.  Just store the dry powder in a freezer.  When ready to reconstitute you allow the powder to become roughly room temperature then you reconstitute and store in the refridgerator where it will stay good for around (ballpark) 6 weeks or more.

3 doses of 100mcg's will give you more than 1iu's worth of GH....but it is hard to compare direct doses of GH with peptide doses because peptides give you a quick pulse of GH which lasts 40 minutes or so and mimics your bodies natural pulsation rhythm while GH raises them perpetually.  But that said....300mcg's a day split up into 3 doses probably has a nearer effect that 3-4 iu's of daily GH would offer.

Get some Mod-GRF1 to run alongside your GHRP-6. It does have a synergistic effect that is very synergistic but you have to be careful who you buy from.  Lots of suppliers will say that their CJC-1295 w/o DAC is the same thing as MOD-GRF1 when it really is not.  I know of a couple suppliers who do sell legit Mod-GRF1 that has actually been lab independently tested at oveer 98 percent pure.

What's your current goal?  GHRP-6 tends to increase appetite more than the other GHRP's....something to bear in mind.  Hope this helps.


----------



## vannesb (Jan 12, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Is this for you or your wife?



Currently she is getting ready to start hgh, but asked about this if she could use. I am just curious is this something women use and if so how much.  My plan is to use it myself she has hgh coming and will use 1 iu Ed


----------



## vannesb (Jan 12, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Is this for you or your wife?





njc said:


> You do get more of a GH release with doses exceeding 100mcg, its just that you get diminished returns as you go higher.  When you reach around 300mcgs (roughly) is when going any higher becomes absolutely pointless.
> 
> Reconstitution is easy.  Just store the dry powder in a freezer.  When ready to reconstitute you allow the powder to become roughly room temperature then you reconstitute and store in the refridgerator where it will stay good for around (ballpark) 6 weeks or more.
> 
> ...



Starting a 20 week buking cycle
week 1-12  test e 750mg EW
Week 1-12 Deca 500mg EW
Week 1-5 dbol 50mg Ed
Week 13-20 test e 1g
Week 13-20 Deca 600mg
Week 14-18 dbol 50mg


----------



## njc (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah women can absolutely use it.  Take her bodyweight in KG's and multiply it by .8 and that is HER saturation dose.  Actually that is anybodys saturation dose.  100mcg's is just used for the sake of being easy and not doing any math.


----------



## njc (Jan 12, 2012)

After you figure out her saturation dose you can go from there depending upon her goals.  1-2 daily is good for anti-aging effects/restorative sleep/and some lipolysis.  3-4 gives you more of the aforementioned.  Once you start getting past 5 or 6 doses per day you start getting the effects (good and bad) of high dosage hgh as this will cause perpetual increass in systemic and local IGF-1.


----------



## vannesb (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 13, 2012)

The ghrp-6 is amazing for off-season or a time where you are eating for size...'

For fat loss, Ipamorelin would be the better option. You can dose GHRP-6/2 higher than 100, more like 200-300 alongside GRF-129 2-3xs a day, but be warned prolactin and cortisol may increase....(water retention), so 100 per dose is recommended.

Ipamorelin can be dosed higher with less consequence, 200-300 is great, but can get spendy.

I love ghrp6 for offseason purposes.

-Matt


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Recone your peptides and store them like you would gh.Ipam is better and has less sides.The ghrps the receptors will get down regulated as ipam you wont have to worry about coming off to desensitize


----------



## njc (Jan 14, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Recone your peptides and store them like you would gh.Ipam is better and has less sides.The ghrps the receptors will get down regulated as ipam you wont have to worry about coming off to desensitize


 

X2

Ipamorelin for the kill

Little more expensive but worth it especially if you're sensitive to prolactin and cortisol spikes.


----------



## piotrekusa1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Whats the lenght of ghrp 6 cycle?is there a min you gotta stay on to see (feel) effects?


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2012)

piotrekusa1 said:


> Whats the lenght of ghrp 6 cycle?is there a min you gotta stay on to see (feel) effects?


 
Effects should be noticeable far quicker than with GH.  Certain effects like improved deeper sleep, hunger pangs (if you get them) and others etc. may be noticeable right away.  Other effects like fat loss/improved healing profile etc.  will obviously take more time to notice.

GHRP-6 does not need to be "cycled."  Theoretically if one finds that they react well to it they could stay on it for life without coming off.


----------



## piotrekusa1 (Jan 15, 2012)

njc said:


> Effects should be noticeable far quicker than with GH.  Certain effects like improved deeper sleep, hunger pangs (if you get them) and others etc. may be noticeable right away.  Other effects like fat loss/improved healing profile etc.  will obviously take more time to notice.
> 
> GHRP-6 does not need to be "cycled."  Theoretically if one finds that they react well to it they could stay on it for life without coming off.



How about if I combain ghpr-6 with cjc1295?my goal is to improve sleep,heal damaged cartilage of lower spine.Also down the road lose some fat and in general as anti ageing agent.Will it work for my needs?


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2012)

piotrekusa1 said:


> How about if I combain ghpr-6 with cjc1295?my goal is to improve sleep,heal damaged cartilage of lower spine.Also down the road lose some fat and in general as anti ageing agent.Will it work for my needs?


 

It definitely could.  As a side note GHRP-6 raises hunger levels in a lot of people; myself included.  GHRP-2 is supposed to raise it to a lesser extent (for most).  Ipamorelin is a little more precise in that it more selectively targets GH receptors than the other GHRP-s do.  It gives a SLIGHTLY less potent spike of GH but shouldnt give anybody any hunger pangs.  That may or may not be of interest to you.  And some people have minor sleep issues with GHRP-2 and (to a lesser extent) GHRP-6.  Because these two compunds MAY cause minor cortisol spikes in some they MAY interfere with sleep a bit if taken in the P.M.  If they do not the increased GH with comes along with them should cause you deeper sleep.  However, Ipamorelin does not cause an increase in cortisol.  So that may interest you as well.  I prefer Ipamorelin, its just a bit more expensive.  Everybody is different but for me it is worth it.


----------



## piotrekusa1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well,thanks bro for all the info.That's what I needed to hear.I'm new to peptides and I know I have a lot to read.Maybe you can provide me with more info, if that's not a problem.


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 15, 2012)

piotrekusa1 said:


> How about if I combain ghpr-6 with cjc1295?my goal is to improve sleep,heal damaged cartilage of lower spine.Also down the road lose some fat and in general as anti ageing agent.Will it work for my needs?


 

cjc make ghrps work better.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 15, 2012)

ghrp 2-6 release gh faster but has prolactin and cortisol levels more and you need to cycle them as for ipam its a slower release but its stronger and it doesn't release prolactin or raise cortisol levels.and its stronger.ipam will totally dump the pituitary gland and the others will slightly release some but not the whole as i am does.Ipam you can stay on it for ever and not to worry about coming off.


----------



## piotrekusa1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys for the very usefull information


----------



## JLRA (Jan 27, 2014)

I have 3 bottles each bottle  blended with 5mg of cjc 1295 no dac and 5mg of ghrp 2 how much bac water do I need for that. Also I have 100 unit insulin syringe which is 50 ticks where on that syringe is the mark for 100mcg hope some can help


----------



## StanG (Jan 30, 2014)

JLRA said:


> I have 3 bottles each bottle  blended with 5mg of cjc 1295 no dac and 5mg of ghrp 2 how much bac water do I need for that. Also I have 100 unit insulin syringe which is 50 ticks where on that syringe is the mark for 100mcg hope some can help



How large are the vials? They are going to have to be a decent size if you wanna dose in 100mcg doses (which you do or prob 200mcg -100mcg of each...


----------



## kobefan234 (Jan 31, 2014)

i would only use GHRP-6 for hunger purposes . 100 mcg - 250 mcg will make you eat like you are going to the electric chair.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 30, 2014)

How many days a week do you pin GHRP-6? Do you have to micro dose 100mcg 3x a day?


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 30, 2014)

I hope people have seen all the blood works that anything more than 100mcg of GHRP and/or CJC won't achive anything extra. So 100mcg of cjc w/o dac stacked with ghrp for the best results. 


As long as you spread the dosage by 3hrs apaprt you'll be good to go. 

I have used A LOT of peptides and I have to say cjc and ghrp stacked is the best thing out there but 100mcg of each and spread the dosage every 3hrs apart. Don't worry about anything else like food timing and so on...they won't effect them.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

The-Doctor said:


> I hope people have seen all the blood works that anything more than 100mcg of GHRP and/or CJC won't achive anything extra. So 100mcg of cjc w/o dac stacked with ghrp for the best results.
> 
> 
> As long as you spread the dosage by 3hrs apaprt you'll be good to go.
> ...



I haven't seen the blood works.


----------

